# Mag-Flip?



## scooterB (May 8, 2008)

Anyone seen a "Mag-Flip" in stores? I ran across the website
mag-flip.com and it looks amazing...like a magic trick in the video. Somehow flips from scrubber to scraper inside the tank without taking it out of water.
If anyone knows where I can get one or any more info, please respond...appreciate it.  [/img]


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

scooterB said:


> Anyone seen a "Mag-Flip" in stores? I ran across the website
> mag-flip.com and it looks amazing...like a magic trick in the video. Somehow flips from scrubber to scraper inside the tank without taking it out of water.
> If anyone knows where I can get one or any more info, please respond...appreciate it.  [/img]


I see what you mean. It seems convenient for use.

http://www.mag-flip.com/


----------



## surf rider (Sep 13, 2008)

I now have two, one for the rear of the tank and one for the sides and front. I love it. Works like a charm and my tank is very clean. The scraper could be a little better but it is just technique. The flipping takes a couple of trys and then is second nature. 

I got the first one as a gift and bought my second one at Marine Depot.


----------

